# I love Uber. He's why



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

*So Yes I just said it.

 So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.

I bet most of the people complaining give alot of excuses in there life's. I read so much shit about people hating on uber. Yo your just mad you didn't think of it. I love how people act so surprised that a company is money driven. You see it everyday, but it's true. Denial is a *****. So what if they go automatically cars. Shit was going to happen eventually. Look take advantage of this service for everything it has. Wow the fairs cheaper. **** it. Who cares. Something is better than nothing. Wait most people don't understand that concept because not everyone has experienced it. The rest of the world it won't sink in, because you just watched it in a movie. So you assume it's just like dropping food on the floor. Not knowing truly how it feels. Do what ever you can to get ahead in life. You waste your time *****ing and moaning. Yo stop flapping your mouth and make something of yourself. No one appreciate shit anymore. ****. It used to hurt watching. Now it's just ****en funny.

All you here is cry , cry ,cry. Shut the **** up and do something with your life.

Here is why I love Uber.

Yo I pick up some really pieces of work of people. I am so amazed on how the world is now. Yes I have tons of horror story's, pyscho,crazy,off the ****en wall shit, but that shit doesn't matter. Just another day .

When I pick up those Angel of people. It makes working for this company so ****en awesome. I get lucky and I drive some times for 15 hours straight, because am picking up one amazing person after another. It a ****en honor to get these people to where they need to go. **** I drove people to the Emergency Room. That was a crazy 20 minutes of my life. Shit I had to go offline for that shit. Wow. Than you pick up those college stupid, who are stressed out. Man giving them a pep talk to make them feel better and get back on the road to success when they were feeling down. ****en amazing. Let me tell you.

Look do what you got to do to get ahead. Just stop *****ing and make shit happen already. This is not for just certain people. This is for everyone. Yo wake up.

*


----------



## Uberino2016 (Aug 2, 2016)

Alright, alright, we get the endorsement Uber Marketing Team.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Whatever you say. Thanks for reading. I really appreciate it.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm really surprised uber let's it's PR people use such fowl language. I guess lying to drivers isn't working anymore so now they just shame you?


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Whatevers. Thanks for reading. Appreciate your time. Really. Thanks man


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

No problem, dude


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, your writing is like a squirrel with ADD, it's hard to follow and find a cogent argument in there. Guess that's why Uber is so appealing.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Sure man. Thank you. Thanks for reading it man. Have a good day


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

All the Grammar Nazis just passed out


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


Knock yourself out.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you. Sure whatever floats your boat. Thank k for the attempt to read.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MrJay has smoked one too many Jays


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I see a market for used driverless car parts in the future.

I hope Uber buys nice cars.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Naw. I just wanted to say what I had to say. That's all. I didn't ask for comments or English teachers. But I do appreciate people being honest about who they are.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I see a market for used driverless car parts in the future.
> 
> I hope Uber buys nice cars.


We should start the computer who's going to help them dispose of the old car parts. How about that for new company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> MrJay has smoked one too many Jays


Some people worship Satan.

Go figure.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Naw. I was just ranting


----------



## tucstwo (Jan 16, 2016)

Can someone tl;dr this but in English? I'm morbidly curious.


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

tucstwo said:


> Can someone tl;dr this but in English? I'm morbidly curious.


I checked, but Google doesn't have a good Stoopid to English translation.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Most laughs on this one, so far. Great mood therapy. GL all.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


 I'm sure that those "certain people" like myself are ones that like making a livable wage.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLou said:


> All the Grammar Nazis just passed out


Im not a grammar Nazi but I did find pretty hard to read.



tucstwo said:


> Can someone tl;dr this but in English? I'm morbidly curious.


Tl;Dr stop complaining, uber is great, 
Something, something, Uber is great.


----------



## Do nan tram (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't let uber using you, but you using them, if you are not good at math, you end up destroy your car, her is the simple math for you: if you wasted 4,000 mileage per month , that mean you will lose 48,000 mileage on your car in 1 year. 

You have to look in the long term.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MrJay said:


> * (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> When I pick up those Angel of people. It makes working for this company so &%[email protected]!*en awesome.
> *


After reading your post I can tell you're prepared for a debate. However please answer just one question. Do you work for the company or not? And if you don't think this is a "FARE" question I will be more than happy to ask you another fair one.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

This was a difficult question. I got it wrong the first time, but I retook the test and passed! The professor showed me the answer book after I turned in my Scantron and it definitely was "D". Take your time, folks. You need to pass this course!

1. The writer of the post is most likely...
A) On prescription pain meds.
B) Has a difficult time writing in English because it is is not his first language.
C) Uneducated. Has only an 8th grade education.
D) All of the above.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

TL;DR

Uber still sucks.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> After reading your post I can tell you're prepared for a debate. However please answer just one question. Do you work for the company or not? And if you don't think this is a "FARE" question I will be more than happy to ask you another fair one.


Am a driver. Does that answer your question. Squid?


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

robg77 said:


> This was a difficult question. I got it wrong the first time, but I retook the test and passed! The professor showed me the answer book after I turned in my Scantron and it definitely was "D". Take your time, folks. You need to pass this course!
> 
> 1. The writer of the post is most likely...
> A) On prescription pain meds.
> ...


Thanks for reading. Sir


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Do nan tram said:


> Don't let uber using you, but you using them, if you are not good at math, you end up destroy your car, her is the simple math for you: if you wasted 4,000 mileage per month , that mean you will lose 48,000 mileage on your car in 1 year.
> 
> You have to look in the long term.


I get it, but what's more important. The wear tear on your car or starving because your car is more important than your well being


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

iz this post fo real or is he hear jus troling us?


----------



## F-uber (Aug 1, 2015)

Mr Jay one of the few who make Trump sound sane. It seems to be the cool thing to talk crazier than anyone else.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

MrJay said:


> *. Wow. Than you pick up those college stupid, who are stressed out. Man giving them a pep talk to make them feel better and get back on the road to success when they were feeling down. &%[email protected]!*en amazing. Let me tell you.
> 
> Look do what you got to do to get ahead. Just stop *****ing and make shit happen already. This is not for just certain people. This is for everyone. Yo wake up.
> *


 Why you're wrong...
He's why...

Uhhh ... Yo ... just looking at a pathetic Uber driver earning pennies whilst destroying his vehicle is enough motivation for getting that college student back on track and racing to better himself.
Yo Your pep talk had nothing to do with it.

Yo


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

::attempts to read::

::gets cancer::

::dies::


----------



## whyza (Jul 13, 2016)

...once had a friend "brainwashed" by a religion sect,very similar symptoms...


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll admit I didn't read through the entire thing, just couldn't get through it. So can someone tell me who "he" is that keeps the apologetic joker driving? (If you are trying to personify the joker, you are doing it wrong)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

whyza said:


> ...once had a friend "brainwashed" by a religion sect,very similar symptoms...


----------



## Do nan tram (Aug 3, 2016)

MrJay said:


> I get it, but what's more important. The wear tear on your car or starving because your car is more important than your well being


The point is profits, you are in for business , you are the owner of your business , you have to make profits. You invested 15 k on the car ,that is like you own the shop of that 15k$.


----------



## Madrigal26 (Jul 22, 2015)

You posted a "stop complaining" in the *COMPLAINT* section of this forum. If you made such a big mistake to begin with, there's not much reason to consider the rest of what you said in your original post.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it. - Yes am prepared to debate anything you got.
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.*


Acknowledgement not needed of having read post. Please start the debate. Questions posted below?
_Yo! How long do we expect you to be following us on different posts?
How long is your contract? Yo!_
Yo! Have you been assigned one post or will this be the first & last. Yo! Trolls Yo! & people Yo! contracted to do Marketing, Yo!. 


MrJay said:


> *I get it, but what's more important. The wear tear on your car or starving because your car is more important than your well being*


_Subsequent questions for debate - *Let the debate begin*
Who pays for repairs & maintenance? Yo!
And after the person have no car Yo! What do one eat ? How do one get around? Yo!Yo!Yo!_


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

MrJay I still am not sure who "He" is? This thread implied that an individual was the reason you loved Uber? Who is this mystery man of yours? Was it love at first sight?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLou said:


> All the Grammar Nazis just passed out


As one who through unstinting effort and tireless labour has attained the Rank of Inspector in The Grammar Police, I am shocked; SHOCKED, I tell you, *SHOCKED!*



UberBlackDriverLA said:


> iz this post
> 
> *A. *fo real
> 
> ...


 ("A" and "B" added)

The correct answer is "B".



andaas said:


> MrJay I still am not sure who "He" is?


glados?


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

andaas said:


> MrJay I still am not sure who "He" is? This thread implied that an individual was the reason you loved Uber? Who is this mystery man of yours? Was it love at first sight?


Thanks for reading


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Slavic Riga said:


> Acknowledgement not needed of having read post. Please start the debate. Questions posted below?
> _Yo! How long do we expect you to be following us on different posts?
> How long is your contract? Yo!_
> Yo! Have you been assigned one post or will this be the first & last. Yo! Trolls Yo! & people Yo! contracted to do Marketing, Yo!.
> ...


It's easy. Stop complaining on how bad it is. Have a plan that how. Common sense


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> As one who through unstinting effort and tireless labour has attained the Rank of Inspector in The Grammar Police, I am shocked; SHOCKED, I tell you, *SHOCKED!*
> 
> ("A" and "B" added)
> 
> ...


Am real. I don't need to troll. Thanks for reading. Grammar. Whatevers. Appreciate you taking some time and replying bro


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

andaas said:


> MrJay I still am not sure who "He" is? This thread implied that an individual was the reason you loved Uber? Who is this mystery man of yours? Was it love at first sight?


Your funny. Thanks for reading


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

In all honesty. I really appreciate everyone who's commented and reply. Hope everyone is trying there best to make it, and safe trips.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

F-uber said:


> Mr Jay one of the few who make Trump sound sane. It seems to be the cool thing to talk crazier than anyone else.


LOL. Thank you


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Why you're wrong...
> He's why...
> 
> Uhhh ... Yo ... just looking at a pathetic Uber driver earning pennies whilst destroying his vehicle is enough motivation for getting that college student back on track and racing to better himself.
> ...


Thanks. Wasn't a pep talk. I wrote what I wanted to write. Simple as that. Unreadable or readable. I don't care. I am just impressed on how many, people attention I got for using improper grammar. It's funny. How people judge the stupidest shit instead of listening to someone. So I really appreciate the responding from everyone. Thank you for listening.


----------



## RJA (Jun 27, 2016)

*"So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. "
*
Sorry to say, but this is where your whole rant falls apart - in the opening paragraph. Many people have used their common sense and analyzed the figures and found out that, as far as making money, Uber is not "where it's at." Maybe if you had actual figures of how much you make per hour after expenses to back up your claim then maybe you can be taken seriously. Otherwise, you just sound like an idiot with a third grade education.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Hitler had fans too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

MrJay said:


> It's easy. Stop complaining on how bad it is. Have a plan that how. Common sense


That's all you got YO! *"Stop complaining"*. Did you read any complaints on my Post. Maintenance & repairs are REALITY. YO!
Your comprehension sucked yo! Now, you affirming that your reading & understanding sucks too yo! 
You dared us all to a debate. What's wrong yo!? Yo! yo! Masters have roped you in for stupidity.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MrJay said:


> Am a driver. Does that answer your question. Squid?


No it does not. The question is, Do you work for the company or not? Because your original post says you don't work for the company then a few paragraphs later you say you do work for the company. Just trying to keep things straight.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

You think that having bad grammar is pointless is just a testament on how ignorant you truly are, you either are new to this country and never had it this good and have no idea how many steps backwards labor has taken in this country or you dropped out of middle school cause you thought grammar was stupid and now can't even get employment better than McDonald's. Do you even know what collective bargaining is? Or what is Taft Hartley or Davis Bacon? Debate us? Sure homie yo me away.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

You know I have no problem at all with what you are saying and many of us who do have issues with Ubers system love to drive for uber also. Honestly if Uber would not have the ridiculous stance on tips that they do by convincing riders from the start that the tip is included in the drivers pay I would be cheering even louder than you!

If it wasn't for that I could overlook many of the things that irritate so many just because I do enjoy what I do and it shows woth very high ratings. Even with driving for very little profit I continue too because I do gain value from the people I am able to meet daily and it's something that if they would just fix the tipping situation so it's clear and fair to the passenger and the drivers I would probably be ubers biggest cheerleader.

But because this one issue is so clearly flawed I will continue whenever I can to point out why this is harmful to the industry, to Uber, and to the driver and if it's not corrected could destroy the industry when quality drivers are no longer willing to drive.


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Cool. Stop complaining about racism too. And who's in the White House. And how much taxes you pay. And sexism. And sexual orientation. And the 5th amendment. And. And. And....


----------



## Dic181 (Jul 8, 2016)

Enjoyed the read...


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

15 hours straight lol. drivers are putting riders at risk when they drive this much. uber does not care about our or pax safety. they allow drivers to drive 15 hours a day.
lyft does not allow that from their drivers they set a limit. uber does not care if riders die.
uber is putting riders lives in jeopardy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" STOCKHOLM SYNDROME".


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Tedgey - Jbeck - KekeLo - Optimus Uber - XUberMike - Green Porcupine - second2noone

Meet MrJay


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringo said:


> You think that having bad grammar is pointless is just a testament on how ignorant you truly are, you either are new to this country and never had it this good and have no idea how many steps backwards labor has taken in this country or you dropped out of middle school cause you thought grammar was stupid and now can't even get employment better than McDonald's. Do you even know what collective bargaining is? Or what is Taft Hartley or Davis Bacon? Debate us? Sure homie yo me away.


Irony just drips off this post.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Tedgey - Jbeck - KekeLo - Optimus Uber - XUberMike - Green Porcupine - second2noone
> 
> Meet MrJay


I'm not going to knock this guy. It's actually nice to hear someone enjoying driving for Uber. I am glad to hear MrJay enjoys what he does. Hopefully his pax are able to understand what message he is trying to relay. I am going to guess he is fairly new to driving.

Keep up the good work MrJay Uber on! 
What city do you drive in MrJay?


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

After reading your dissertation I understand why you drive for Uber, you're basically unemployable. Be very happy that you passed the background check and have a clean driving record.


----------



## Jbeck (Mar 25, 2016)

XUberMike said:


> After reading your dissertation I understand why you drive for Uber, you're basically unemployable. Be very happy that you passed the background check and have a clean driving record.


Pretty sure background checks and driving records don't matter at based in recent arrests of Uber drivers. Uber on criminals, Uber on!


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Jbeck said:


> I'm not going to knock this guy. It's actually nice to hear someone enjoying driving for Uber. I am glad to hear MrJay enjoys what he does. Hopefully his pax are able to understand what message he is trying to relay. I am going to guess he is fairly new to driving.
> 
> Keep up the good work MrJay Uber on!
> What city do you drive in MrJay?


Thanks for reading. No am not new to driving or new to uber or lyft.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

XUberMike said:


> After reading your dissertation I understand why you drive for Uber, you're basically unemployable. Be very happy that you passed the background check and have a clean driving record.


Sure Man. Have a nice day dude. Thanks for your input and time. I really appreciate it. ☺


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Why you're wrong...
> He's why...
> 
> Uhhh ... Yo ... just looking at a pathetic Uber driver earning pennies whilst destroying his vehicle is enough motivation for getting that college student back on track and racing to better himself.
> ...


We'll this is my decision. I respect your opinion. Thanks for sharing it. Yo


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


I think 15 hours of driving made you MAD!


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> Irony just drips off this post.


Yours reeks of ignorance.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

Ringo said:


> Yours reeks of ignorance.


Your's

You don't know what irony means, do you? How ironic.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


----------



## cutesausage (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice post.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

cutesausage said:


> Nice post.


Negative.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


I love your post and your positive energy. Not many people get to enjoy what they do for a living.

The negative people on this site are just that.. Negative. Can you imagine being that 24 hours a day? *Shudder* Just let them wallow, they're hopeless.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


Hey look everyone, a useful idiot. You sound like a martyr. That's great you found yourself a cause, but those of us that are complaining actually do it because we're trying to make money.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

MrJay said:


> I get it, but what's more important. The wear tear on your car or starving because your car is more important than your well being


 That makes absolutely no sense. But your car is still worth some cents, so sell it while it still has some value to feed yourself; then you can spend your time nourishing the downtrodden with free hugs.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

MrJay said:


> Thanks for reading


Wow, impressive debating skills with all these "thanks for reading" responses. You're mercilessly slaying the critics!


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

......lots of word slinging going on..... even in the fractured grammar, I understood what's being said and so did the rest of you whiners. If its so bad, and you're so educated, and you're drying your crybaby tears with a college diploma, then quit! If its so bad, quit. 
It doesn't matter who you work for out in the big bad world, there will always be disgruntled employee's. Is it a perfect place to work? Not even, but no place is. If it's making some of you so bat**** crazy that blood squirts from your eyes, then please quit. Go find your place in a call center cubicle, with a zit faced supervisor telling you when to go the bathroom, when to eat, and when you can go home. Seriously, if you're that miserable , quit! And( that "and" is for the grammar Nazis) make some room on the roads for some of us who actually enjoy the job.


----------



## Guerosdaddy (Aug 29, 2016)

Why not get all the brainiacs out there together and form your own anti Uber company, based on the Uber/lyft platform, with a tip based app. Same standards, same quality service, etc. If it's not already being started by someone that can do it.
What's amazing is how someone with even a hint of being positive, gets shot down. No, it's not a perfect system, but like I said before, QUIT, and go find your cubicle, the local call center can always use more sheep.


----------



## MrJay (Aug 12, 2016)

rocksteady said:


> Wow, impressive debating skills with all these "thanks for reading" responses. You're mercilessly slaying the critics!


Wow. So insulting someone. Instead of acting like a adult. If you would address me in a different way. You might of got a debate


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

BubbaD2 said:


> I checked, but Google doesn't have a good Stoopid to English translation.


Hahahaha. Good one.

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


>


Hahahahaha... OMG .. I am in tears! Good one bro.

BONG!!!


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

MrJay said:


> *So Yes I just said it.
> 
> So he's why. You want to make money. Uber is Where's it's at? It you use common sense on how the world works. You will never go a day without fairs. (Yes am prepared to debate anything you got)
> I am just driver. I don't work for the company itself.
> ...


Yo! Is this you Mr. Jay? This sure makes G-Ubering more fun... especially on emergency room runs...






Nice way to back out the mileage on trips. Lol.

BONG!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> MrJay has smoked one too many Jays


Well he likes to drive 15 hours straight so who knows what he needs for that. Scary.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Funny how the realists get labeled negative around here. Nobody expects perfection from this company and no company treats employees 100% perfect all the time but uber has done some all out F'ed up things that simply go against the grain of common sense. Alienated and forced good talented people to quit for unqualified cheaper employees (yes I said employees) having to fight support with countless correspondence over minor situations sends the message of mistrust, offering horrible financial options on vehicle leases further shows how the company is just trying to exploit people for all they can get on the short term instead of offering something that benefits everyone long term. Some of these people have been driving for uber for a long time and this is their profession and a few years back it made total sense, now this is down to just a part time gig at best on the weekends and worse is on the horizon, I completely understand the frustration and empathize.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

F-uber said:


> Mr Jay one of the few who make Trump sound sane. It seems to be the cool thing to talk crazier than anyone else.


I see a Cabinet Position available in the future !

On the Wall Committee .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ringo said:


> Funny how the realists get labeled negative around here. Nobody expects perfection from this company and no company treats employees 100% perfect all the time but uber has done some all out F'ed up things that simply go against the grain of common sense. Alienated and forced good talented people to quit for unqualified cheaper employees (yes I said employees) having to fight support with countless correspondence over minor situations sends the message of mistrust, offering horrible financial options on vehicle leases further shows how the company is just trying to exploit people for all they can get on the short term instead of offering something that benefits everyone long term. Some of these people have been driving for uber for a long time and this is their profession and a few years back it made total sense, now this is down to just a part time gig at best on the weekends and worse is on the horizon, I completely understand the frustration and empathize.


Yes.
Uber seems to be a microcosm of the maladies & mismanagement of the entire nation !

It started off well with great promise,like the country.

Now we make starvation wage under constant threat with an unsustainable future,like the country.

Planning a future at Uber is like paying the light bill at Hiroshima,deciding on dinner at the Alamo,picking a kool aid flavor with Jim Jones . . . picking out blinds at the World Trade Center on Sept.8.


----------

